# Abu Dhabi Football



## desertdog83 (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone fancy being involved in Abu Dhabi's expat football league then please get in touch. My club has two teams in the league (currently 2nd and 11th), we train on a sunday evening at Yas and the league is Tuesday nights at ZSC Get in touch for more details and then come down to a Sunday training session to see what you think.

Cheers


----------



## Huchi (Feb 15, 2015)

desertdog83 said:


> Anyone fancy being involved in Abu Dhabi's expat football league then please get in touch. My club has two teams in the league (currently 2nd and 11th), we train on a sunday evening at Yas and the league is Tuesday nights at ZSC Get in touch for more details and then come down to a Sunday training session to see what you think.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, I just moved to Abu Dhabi from the UK. I would love to play football in any of your teams.
Let me know if you have any spaces available.
Best Regards,
Huchi


----------



## desertdog83 (Jan 19, 2015)

email me at /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

desertdog83 said:


> email me at /snip/


Please be reminded that posting personal contact details is against for forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## Huchi (Feb 15, 2015)

desertdog83 said:


> Anyone fancy being involved in Abu Dhabi's expat football league then please get in touch. My club has two teams in the league (currently 2nd and 11th), we train on a sunday evening at Yas and the league is Tuesday nights at ZSC Get in touch for more details and then come down to a Sunday training session to see what you think. Cheers


 Please drop a line at /snip/ so I can get in contact Regards, Hussain


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Should be in UAE forum, not this one


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Once again, I remind you that posting personal contact details is against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## jamshiyas (Feb 29, 2012)

Helo..we are playing 5-a-side casual footy on Mondays. Text me at /snip/ for details! Cheers


----------



## jstalder (May 20, 2015)

I am moving in Mid August but will be in touch a few weeks after settling in.
cheers


----------



## jamshiyas (Feb 29, 2012)

Perfect. Let me know once you're ready to play! We are playing in different pitches on diff days. Welcome to Abu Dhabi!


----------



## vivekhkrishnan (Feb 25, 2016)

If anyone out there is looking for some extra players, or is looking to start something up, let me know
I just move to Abu Dhabi a couple of weeks ago .I am looking more for a relaxed amateur level activity ,can di 2 or more games a week


----------



## Simodinho (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello, 

I hope it's not too late to answer but I'm really interested in playing in a Football club as I already have experience in my country league. Please tell me how I could contact you ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Simodinho said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope it's not too late to answer but I'm really interested in playing in a Football club as I already have experience in my country league. Please tell me how I could contact you ?


Hi,
Vivek last logged onto the forum in February 2016.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## GeorgeStainton (Mar 5, 2017)

desertdog83 said:


> Anyone fancy being involved in Abu Dhabi's expat football league then please get in touch. My club has two teams in the league (currently 2nd and 11th), we train on a sunday evening at Yas and the league is Tuesday nights at ZSC Get in touch for more details and then come down to a Sunday training session to see what you think.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, 

I have recently moved to Abu Dhabi and am looking for a team. I have played 11-a-side football in the UK for years. 

Are there any teams out there looking for players?

Thanks


----------



## luxiaoju (Mar 20, 2017)

i am in


----------

